# Suicide off Theo Baars Bridge



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

No local news picked up on the story of the man who jumped off the Theo Baars bridge into the ICW Monday afternoon. (did not survive). Only posts on Facebook (OBA and Perdido Sports Bar) reported it. I was able to help get the body out and over to the dock for CPR with help from Sea Tow. Anyone know the name of the man?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sad... just sad


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

first I've heard of this. sad situation


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang! I walk my dogs down to the bridge almost daily. 

Sure didn't hear anything about it...sad indeed...


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Wonder why the news blackout?


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Burnt Drag said:


> Wonder why the news blackout?


Some local news wont report suicides. There was a suicide on a golf course last week in Navarre. I didnt see anything about it in the news.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

What exactly is news worthy about it? Folks die everyday on the way to work to feed their families and nobody says a word.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Why should the news waste their time reporting a suicide?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

It wasnt gun related.....so no news.
Cant ban bridges.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Suicides are not reported so there is no fame with it. The idea is so people don't commit suicide for their minute of fame


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

By the time the authorities left our office the other night, they did identify the man. They didnt release his identity to us. I think they have to notify the next of kin first. I wish they could have revived him. My thoughts and prayers go out to the family and all involved in a sad situation.

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## alabamafan2014 (Oct 23, 2014)

Were you in the boat in front of the Oyster Bar just as the guy jumped from the 
bridge ? I was dining on the deck there and saw him walking on the bridge. I kept watching him as he stepped over the rail, thinking "That guy is going to jump". He hesitated for a second or two, then just fell forward. It was like everything went into slow motion until he hit the water. That is when everyone from the deck area started motioning for the boat to go forward and see about the guy. If that was you, you did an outstanding job of holding it together and getting the man to the dock. After getting the man to the dock, we saw the paramedics working on him for about 15 minutes or so. I assume he died on impact. Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

sad to hear. 

heard a story from someone who jumped from the golden gate bridge. he said the second he let go of the rail he wanted to live. he ended up living but broke his back if i remember right.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I wonder if ya get a "no diving from bridge" ticket if ya live?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Now if he jumped out of a plane to commit suicide, that would be news worthy. Suicide is very common. 
I'm sure he is in the obituaries if you know about his age.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

When folks decide to "off" themselves they need to at least buy a large insurance policy and try to make it look like an accident.IMO


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

back when i was younger there used to be a 25 year old bartender at the original point restaurant that would jump at night from the top of the baars bridgefor fun. he was crazy. He did it more than once too.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

J0nesi said:


> sad to hear.
> 
> heard a story from someone who jumped from the golden gate bridge. he said the second he let go of the rail he wanted to live. he ended up living but broke his back if i remember right.


 http://nypost.com/2013/06/30/he-jumped-off-the-golden-gate-bridge-and-lived/


http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/the-bridge/


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

scott44 said:


> When folks decide to "off" themselves they need to at least buy a large insurance policy and try to make it look like an accident.IMO


Doesnt need to be an accident. Its covered as long as the policy had surpassed the grace period. Around 2 years usually I think. Guess people dont plan suicide 2 years in advance very often.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Chamber of Commerce news, sunny, bright in this blissful paradise, nothing bad, nothing sad, everybody's happy,


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

gator7_5 said:


> Doesnt need to be an accident. Its covered as long as the policy had surpassed the grace period. Around 2 years usually I think. Guess people dont plan suicide 2 years in advance very often.


Did not know that.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Years ago a woman tried to commit suicide off that bridge but survived. I remember it was winter time so since she didn't die on impact I'm sure she had a miserable time... I reckon if you land flat either face up/down the impact would snap your neck.


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

In my younger days I water skied a lot. We would go out to the Blackwater Bridge, jump out and make sure there was nothing floating around our "landing point" as we specifically went out there to jump off the bridge.

Nothing ever happened to me or my buddy but looking back, I now realize the stupidity in what we did. Obviously my pre frontal cortex had not fully developed..

We did get one heck of a lot of fun out of doing deep water barefoots and boat 360's. Those would always draw a WTF from the people on the beach or in other boats.


----------



## alabamafan2014 (Oct 23, 2014)

This guy fell chest down and hit the water chest first. I thought for a minute or so that I saw him moving his arm but may have just been the impact waves. When the gentleman on the boat reached him, it appeared he was trying to get him out of the water. Not sure if he was alive at this point. He managed to get him to the SeaTow dock by pulling him with a net. The police later indicated that the victim had left a car parked at the foot of the bridge. I heard it had either a Mississippi or Arkansas tag on it. Does anyone have any additional details as to age or where he was from ?


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

heard that he was working in a grocery store and he has kids.sad.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

markw4321 said:


> back when i was younger there used to be a 25 year old bartender at the original point restaurant that would jump at night from the top of the baars bridgefor fun. he was crazy. He did it more than once too.


Sounds familiar but I was too busy partying on the island to see it. When he got off work he probably saw Roger in his speedo and felt compelled to do a swan dive off that sucker! Old times


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

We used to jump off bridges all the time. That stopped when one of our friends who was a couple of years older jumped off a new bridge and landed on a sub-surface piling and broke his neck. He survived, but was paralyzed from the waist down. That put an end to those youthful escapades.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

alabamafan2014 said:


> This guy fell chest down and hit the water chest first. I thought for a minute or so that I saw him moving his arm but may have just been the impact waves. When the gentleman on the boat reached him, it appeared he was trying to get him out of the water. Not sure if he was alive at this point. He managed to get him to the SeaTow dock by pulling him with a net. The police later indicated that the victim had left a car parked at the foot of the bridge. I heard it had either a Mississippi or Arkansas tag on it. Does anyone have any additional details as to age or where he was from ?


Prayers said for the man and his friends/family.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

He had Alabama Air Force (retired?) and Handicap plates


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Another veteran suicide? Man, we have to do more to protect our vets. We are too valuable to society!


----------

